
Haskell Game Server – Part 1 - bojo
http://mojobojo.com/posts/2015-12-26-haskell-game-server-part-1.html
======
aban
I don't want to sound mean, I really appreciate the article, but the choice of
colours (the blue background and the colour of links) is making it quite
difficult to follow the post, for me at least.

Maybe you could take a look at some of the web palettes at
[http://www.colourlovers.com/web/palettes](http://www.colourlovers.com/web/palettes)
?

Thanks for the nice blog post!

~~~
mijoharas
Got to agree, but, despite the (kinda horrible) colours, the article itself is
great!

fyi: adding:

body { background-color: #FFFFFF; }

makes everything a lot better (I use style-bot extension to quickly fix things
like this, just shared the styling:
[http://stylebot.me/styles/12386](http://stylebot.me/styles/12386))

~~~
nacs
Or hit F12 to access the developer console and type:

    
    
      document.body.style.backgroundColor = "white";

~~~
pasbesoin
Bookmarklets still have their place. Quickly tweaking page colors is one of
them.

Here's a classic bookmarklet quick reference. (Though I have a few of my own;
don't be afraid to modify to suit your taste/need.)

[https://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/](https://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/)

~~~
pasbesoin
Downvoted... whatever. One click to obtain a readable page continues to serve
me well.

